# Medical



## notharry (Feb 4, 2017)

How do I get post-operative care following a broken back?

I'm near Almancil.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

It would be difficult to provide less info but I guess these people may be useful

We Care, Teach, Train - Home Care Algarve


----------

